# Soap Parties



## dixilee (Apr 14, 2011)

Has anyone ever done one...

I was ask by a client if she can have a soap party. But i dont know how i would do one. 

Can i please have some ideas and outlines

Thanks


----------



## Fullamoon (Apr 15, 2011)

Did she mean a soap party where you would sell your soaps? Or did she mean a soap party where everyone would make melt & pour soaps?

Maybe try your question in the "General Business Forum" section of this blog. I would think if you were to sell your soaps, then you could follow the same model of other home party businesses, such as Partylite, Tupperware, etc. You would bring door prizes and samples to see, feel and smell and then take orders. One advantage I think is you could personalize your soaps as to what color and fragrance they prefer. You would still need to follow the legal labeling requirements as to what ingredients are in your creations.

I also think you might sell on the very day of the party if you brought a stash with you. I hate to have to wait for items ordered from these types of parties.

If it's a soap party where everyone makes soap, I would think you'd need quite a large room and sinks, workspace, insurance (soap is slippery and so are soapy knives!), etc. Try this with a group of friends first before doing it with strangers. I think the logistics would be daunting and not worth it unless you had a special art room, maybe in a school?


----------



## AZ Soaper (Apr 15, 2011)

I actually did soap making parties. I charged a fee for each person plus supplies. I did only melt and pour because some if the parties were girl scouts and kids birthdays. It was really fun. I let them use my molds and limited the colors and fo's to just 3-4. Depending on the audience. I always made sure there was a microwave available but I also brought my own. It goes quicker with 2. 

The night before I cut up the soap ahead of time and put in zip-lock bags. Used lots of paper cups and craft sticks.

Talked about the history of soap making  while waiting for things to melt and harden. I also brought products along to sell.

I really think that lotion and bathbombs/salts parties would also work well.

If I remember correctly I waived the fee for the hostess.  

The only reason I stopped is I developed RA and I just didn't have the stamina or the ability anymore


----------



## Fullamoon (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh AZ you are brave - girl scouts? You must be a very patient person! How did they do? Pretty well I suppose.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 15, 2011)

I do the soapmaking (M&P) parties too in my shop. It takes a long time though because you can only safely work with about 3 kids at a time. I try to keep the others busy while they are waiting their turn by proving nail polish so they can do each others nails, etc allowing them to rotate through several stations in little groups.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I was a little more gutzy back then. I think the first time I had 20 girls and it was CRAZY! The other times were much smaller groups. So I guess having the big group first changed my perspectives. But they really were impatient wiating for the soap tp set up.


----------



## dixilee (Apr 18, 2011)

I should of explained my self a bit more

She wanting me to come in and show my products and let people sample the products and then purchase them

Sort of the same as a tupperware party

Any thoughts


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 19, 2011)

Make sure you have one demo soap of each different kind you make - that way, everyone can smell, touch, try without having everyone touch every thing. Make sure you have lots of inventory and be prepared to answer questions (what are they made of, which is best of 'x', why did you add 'x' etc) perhaps little card explaining ingredients and their benefits.

Have a price per soap and a special - buy 3 for $x

good luck!


----------

